# Receipts



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

i see alot of the members hunt birds and etc ..... and cook them ...

any receipts to share ??


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Receipt? Pheasant Tescos: £25
Recipe? Discussion thread (link)


----------

